# Rabbit and Ribs



## wittdog (Mar 26, 2007)

Did some cooking this weekend…had some problems with the camera card(now I can’t even get the damn thing to format ) so not pictured is the butts, beef and chicken I did…but I do have some pics of the ribs and rabbit I smoked….One rack was my rub, one was Billy Bones original (thanks Bob) and the other was just S&P until the end when I hit it with a Memphis style rub…the rabbit was hit with S &Lemon Pepper and some Garlic and Onion Powder then I mopped it with some melted butter and more seasoning…


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks great!
Kill da wabbit! Kill da wabbit!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 26, 2007)

Rabbit?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 26, 2007)

With his spear and magic helmet, he killed da Wabbit. :twisted: 

Actually it’s been a while since I’ve had any wabbit. It’s real lean so the butter basting is a must. (can't see picks from imageshack at work  :x ) Sounds good though.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Rabbit?


Yeah... Wabbit, But its DUCK SEASON!... SHOOT ME NOW,,,. He witt looks good, how many people you feedin?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 26, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":10fbvjbn]Rabbit?


Yeah... Wabbit, But its DUCK SEASON!... SHOOT ME NOW,,,. He witt looks good, how many people you feedin?[/quote:10fbvjbn]
Just me the mrs..and the boys..and my neighbor stopped by..the butter mop was good...next time I think I'm going to give the rabbit the needle...I did a buttery cajun injection on the chicken and I think a garlic and butter injection on the rabbit would work well...


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Rabbit?



Ditto     lol


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 26, 2007)

nice lookin Dave! Poor rabbit didn't get to make it's easter debut!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 26, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> nice lookin Dave! Poor rabbit didn't get to make it's easter debut!


I'm thinking of doing some for EASTER brunch :twisted:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 26, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cruel, just cruel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.killdawabbit.com/borabbit.htm


----------



## john pen (Mar 26, 2007)

What does rabbit taste like ?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 26, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> What does rabbit taste like ?


Chicken...sort of...


----------



## cleglue (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't tried rabbit since I was a kid.  Maybe have to get my rabbit hunting friends to get me some.  They usually give them away.

Good job wittdog.

Staples usually runs sales on all kinds of flash cards.  Just about every week or so they put something different on sale.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 26, 2007)

so how was the wabbit... I'd be afraid it would dry out on the smoker.. lean meat and all...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh, whats up doc?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 26, 2007)

A rabbit came into a shop and asked, "Got any carrots?" The seller answered, "No!" 

The next day the rabbit came again and asked, "Got any carrots?" The seller replied "No!" 

Next day the rabbit came and asked, "Got any carrots?" The seller shouted, "No! And if you come again and ask for carrots, I'll get some nails and hammer you to the wall by your ears!" 

Early next morning the rabbit came back and asked, " Got any nails?" The seller answered, "No!" The rabbit asked, "Got any carrots?" 







That's no photshop...it's a some "German Giant...something or other"


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 26, 2007)

Dave,

The first rack of ribs looks to be coated with a rub that has a lot of herbs in it.  Am I seeing that right?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 27, 2007)

Gary the rabbit didn't dry out..I had the rabbits in the hotspots of the pit and I tend to do my ribs a little hotter than I do my other stuff...and I butter mopped the rabbit...that being said I was very carefull not to dry it out....
Cliff yes that rack of ribs has the "Memphis Rub" from BBQ USA...I applied the rub the last half hour of cooking...my wife likes it...I could take it or leave it..


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 30, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> A rabbit came into a shop and asked, "Got any carrots?" The seller answered, "No!"
> 
> The next day the rabbit came again and asked, "Got any carrots?" The seller replied "No!"
> 
> ...


Achtung Hassenfeffer!  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hasenfeffe ... etail.aspx


----------



## DaleP (Mar 31, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe":3o2u1imq]A rabbit came into a shop and asked said:
> 
> 
> > http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hasenfeffe ... etail.aspx[/url][/quote:3o2u1imq]
> ...


----------



## Unity (Mar 31, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> A rabbit came into a shop and asked, "Got any carrots?"


   

--John  8)


----------



## SoEzzy (Mar 31, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> next time I think I'm going to give the rabbit the needle



So it was death by lethal injection!  

For those that don't cook rabbit, y'all should try it sometime, rabbit is a great flavor contrast to beef, and if you ever want a really flavorful pie, then try a beef and rabbit pie.

Got to get some wabbit, get some wabbit.


----------

